# How many miles are you getting out of Trail Grapplers?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've had my mind sorta set on nitto Trail graps for the truck, and it's getting close to time to slap some new ones on her... probably when taxes come back. That's the plan anyway. 

Was wonder how everyone liked them as far as ride, quietness (I dont like loud road noise from tires) and mileage. 

Buddy of mine just put on some some kind of Goodyear, I think the wrangler Duratrac. He said they were suppose to be 50K miles tires, and were pretty quiet. They look decent but I've never been a fan of goodyear wranglers, every set I've been around sucked.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I had a set of Trail Grapplers for about 5k miles. They aren't a bad tire. 

As far as quietness goes, for a m/t tire they are probably about as quiet as you'll find.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome. Why did you get rid of them after 5K? Just went bigger?


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Correct, just stepped up in size after the lift and the Trails didn't come in the size I wanted. But I know lots of guys on the truck boards I'm on that run them and love them. I wouldn't hesitate to run them again. I think you can get 40k out of them easy, probably 45-50k with regular rotations.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds good. Hopefully by then I'll be ready for a new truck... haha


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I liked the trail graps to but I got a better deal on better tires in my opinion I have owned many different type of tires and gotta say to toyo mt are super quiet ride smooth and get a ton of mileage out of plus I got them cheaper then any other tire.....but if you are set on them trail graps I do know my buddy got close to 40 on his jk.....he had like a 285 or so with 17in wheels


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool. I'll look into the Toyo's too then. I think that's what my buddy is runnin on his dodge. 35's. 

I dread the total cost regardless lol... I'm going to crank the bars to level so that means front end alignment too... bet that will ad $60 to my total. lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i loved my open countrys. best m/t tire i have ever owned.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Pm what size and brand tire your looking for and I'll get you some prices. I know I'm in Greenville but I'll give you some prices


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Toyo and Nitto are the same head company just like Zone and BDS are ... So the Toyo open country m/t's and trail graps are almost exaclty alike, if i had to pick one id pick the toyos from my personal opinion


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Called local Ford dealer (believe it or not they beat just about every body around here's tire prices) and they can't get Toyo's... but he's suppose to be calling me back w/ a price quote on 295/70r17 Trail Graps. 

285/70r17 wranger duratrac's were $1463 OTD. A little high IMO.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Got around 10k maybe a lil more on these. Truck is a ext cab duramax. Pull heavy trailers to and they handle a load good. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.gmfullsize.com/forum/showthread.php?t=243076
Not sure if I can post this or not but it should help with some of you Mileage question. I've run nittos for years so my next set will be trails.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow I paid 1550 shipped for my 37x13.50r18 open country mt. Keep looking you should be around 1000-1100 if I were to guess


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool. I've switched to looking at the Tera's. they are a little cheaper & I probably don't really need as an aggressive tire like the trail.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Terra's suck even for street I had em I liked the fierce attitudes if you want something cheaper and decent


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Really? Hmm. I wish I could find some old school cooper discoverers. I had 33's and loved them. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have Micky Thompson Mtz on my truck and they have been a great tire and wear well when I got them it was 12000 and that was an alignment but that was 2 1/2 years ago and they have lots of tread left

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------

I meant 1200


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Cool. I've switched to looking at the Tera's. they are a little cheaper & I probably don't really need as an aggressive tire like the trail.


I love my Terra's. I'm on my second set. I have them on a F150 and they are about half wore with 30K miles on them. I rotate them every 5k and run 40psi. My second choice for a AT tire would be a Firestone destination. My old man has those on his truck and they are doing great so far. 

In my final opinion for the best aggressive look and with the AT tread the terra's are the best bet.



brute69 said:


> I have Micky Thompson Mtz on my truck and they have been a great tire and wear well when I got them it was 12000 and that was an alignment but that was 2 1/2 years ago and they have lots of tread left
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------
> 
> I meant 1200



I really like the MTZ and the ATZ. They are pricey though. I've never ran them.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I live in fl small town and and every thing I priced was about the same my tire dealer told me there was not a cheap tire anymore I was going to get buckshots but the Mtz were only like 30 dollars more so I bought them the owner of the tire shop had them on his truck and said they wear well I don't know how many miles is on them now but I still have about 3/4 in of tread left


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

i have Terra grapplers ....great on street and sand, cake up wayyy too fast in mud IMO. But if you don't really mud then its a great set of tire! I got mine 2 years ago and have put about 37,000 and the're getting pretty low and rotate them often but not recently ....good tire for A/T


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I like the Toyo's a little better but they're pretty close to the same tire.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm on my second set of Terra's, if you need to get to the deer camp or the camping space of your favorite off road park they are great tires. Wear like iron.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I have now run 4 different mud tires (KM, KM2s, Trail Grappers and Mud Grapplers) and 2 different all terrains (BFG and Terra Grapplers). I can honestly say the WORST tire I ran in all those was the Terra Grapplers. Even on dry pavement they'd loose traction on me (and once almost got me in a wreck...lost traction pulling onto a feeder).

Personally I'd stay far away from the Terra Grapplers...the Trail Grapplers aren't gonna run you much more but will be much more reliable. I took a loss selling those Terra Grapplers because I hated them so much.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Guy from our Ford place just called me back

295x70r17 Nitto Terra Graps OTD (mount ballance tax) $1084. I think I'll go with them. Thanks to everyone who's gotten me prices on theirs though.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I think Pep boys carries the coopers. I've had good luck with the General Grabber AT2's.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I was lookin at the cooper S/T Maxx. Looks similar to what I use to have.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Musclemckeester said:


> I have now run 4 different mud tires (KM, KM2s, Trail Grappers and Mud Grapplers) and 2 different all terrains (BFG and Terra Grapplers). I can honestly say the WORST tire I ran in all those was the Terra Grapplers. Even on dry pavement they'd loose traction on me (and once almost got me in a wreck...lost traction pulling onto a feeder).
> 
> Personally I'd stay far away from the Terra Grapplers...the Trail Grapplers aren't gonna run you much more but will be much more reliable. I took a loss selling those Terra Grapplers because I hated them so much.


I agree 100% bad overpriced for what they are not much better than a stock tire if any. When I had mine I had lock my truck in 4wd just in wet grass. The Toyo AT is much better.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Y'all all seem to think I'm gonna be mudding I'm not I have no need for a mud tire. And all I've had on this truck are street Michelins anyway so ANYTHING is going to be better than them. 

So far I've read around 100 positive reviews on the ford forum & here, and only 3 negative ones. And 2 of those were by guys w/ big lifted trucks w/ mud tires so obviously your gonna think an A/T sucks. No offense but... I've gotta go with what I've read and so far 97% of what I've read is positive on the terra grapps. 

I'm gonna price the Cooper S/T Maxx cause I had Discoverer A/Ts on my '93 and loved them. Only downside is ill have to step down to a 285 b/c they don't come in a 295. I bet they aren't going to be as cheap as the Nitto's.

Also the ford place can't order toyo's & believe it or not they are the cheapest tire place in town. I'm not looking to spend $1500 on truck tires. I'm not made of cash like tonka is  lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I ain't either but when your truck has 4.56 you obviously can't put a 31in tire on it when I did gears and lift I could get 35 for 800 bucks all day long but now rubber and petroleum products are worth gold I guess so you gotta pay either more for tires or more for gears and install.....we all got money just spend it in diff places one thing is I don't have bad habits like drugs cigs or dip either lol....I know you don't either but that's what helps me save hahaha


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I also don't have a brand new sxs lol.....but man I want one hopefully sooner then later


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Touché. Lol but i bet you have as much invested in your brute as I do the buggy. 

I hope the coopers are cheap but I bet they aren't. The ford dealer is beating Walmart and SAMs price on 295 nitto's. hard to believe! But it's true.

Though, I just did my taxes & I might spring for the Trail Grapplers after all haha! OR stck with Terra's & get something for the buggy. Hmmm


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

The toyo you could get mounted and all for under 1250 with the price I gave ya and you will look good while grocery shopping to lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ill have to ask what the trails cost first. I'm not really that interested in dealing with shipping & then having to go have them mounted.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Terras are awesome if ur not into offroading  tho it will get u somewhere if u do need em in sticky situations ... I was just sayin on how i use them they are limited for me ...not really a negative from me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Terras are awesome if ur not into offroading  tho it will get u somewhere if u do need em in sticky situations ... I was just sayin on how i use them they are limited for me ...not really a negative from me


I know I didnt count you as a negative. Counted you as a positive. lol

I might step down to a 285 Trail Grapp, I think they should run me close to the same as a 295 Terra... Will just have to see. I wanted to stuff as much tire under there as possible so she would look better lol But a 285 mud tire would probably look just as good as a 295 A/T


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

No it will look better a terra has no sidewall trails gonna make that truck stand out fo sho


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I KNOW. That's whats killin me! haha... Im going to call them back and get a price on the 285 and 295 Trails... if the 285 trail is about the same price as the 295 Terra I might just have to get them. Even if my truck doesnt ever see mud.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been looking as well, just put a fresh set of 285/50/20's on the wifey's ranger a few months ago and will be doing wheels & tires on my burban shortly. 

I looked at the Trail Graps but steered away fast when I seen they have zero lug siping, thus wet conditions would suck(if you live in FL you don't drive in the summer on tires that don't do well in rain). 

I put the Cooper Discovery H/T Plus on the ranger, was under $800 OTD and thus far I'm very happy with them for a mostly road driven truck(driving it 5-600 miles per week). - Cooper also has their Zeon LTZ which is a more aggressive A/T tire. I'm heavily considering them for the burban, they are priced about the same/slightly less then Nitto Terra Graps. 

Just debating between sticking with a 33" ish tire on the burban or stepping up to a 35". - Truck goes on a 4" lift next weekend so I could run either, and I have another sets of diffs laying around that are already one ratio shorter. Just not sure I want to go more than a 33 on a daily driver/tow truck.



...andwhile Terra's may not be the best a/t tire, at least they're not BFG A/T's.........


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't go big when I get a new truck biggest I will go is a 285-295, I love big trucks but don't wanna own another....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Says the guy who just went from a 35 to a 37.... lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> Don't go big when I get a new truck biggest I will go is a 285-295, I love big trucks but don't wanna own another....


 
I'm looking around a 305/55/20 - 305 is basically a 12.50 wide, and 55% aspect ratio of that makes for just over 33" true height. Will be either a 20x9 or 20x10 wheel depending on what I find that I actually like(no blingy ghetto wheels & nothing "run-of-the-mill" overly common)

I've been there on big trucks, thus why just doing a 4" and 33"s. Don't even need the 4" for 33's, but it will set it nicely w/o making it a "climb" to get in/out of. That shizz gets old for something you drive a lot.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Found some pics... my truck is tan 2tone not grey and has the better rims but, a start anyway...

295 Terra:










And here's one w/ the 295 Trail










Red Crew on 295 Trails











Dang. Guess I'm sold on the trail grapps now... look much better. lol Dont really need them but crap... they sure look better


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Trails all the way...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Waiting on a price quote on the Cooper S/T Maxx.. see how they compare to the Trail Grap in price.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

That second pic looks so good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I know!! 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Man rubber is expensive these days, I usually find a good deal on 1/2 tread used tires for 1/4 price of new ones.. a few lawyers and doctors that come up here during deer season to kill anything that walks usually get new tires at our local shop every year and still have good tread left on their old ones

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I just pulled my Terra's off today, there great tires but they can't compare on appearance to a good mt. Consider though that your thread title ask about mileage. Mt is goin to wear faster. I like the trails to, would be my next tire if the rims I bought didn't have two brand new federals on them.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Like I said before, personally for anything that sees a lot of road/daily driving use I stay away from anything that doesn't have the tread blocks siped. - The trail graps & many m/t's have horrible reviews for wet weather traction for that very reason. The last thing I want to deal with is having to make my 120 mile round-trip trek to work at low speed on the interstate because it's raining and the truck wants to drift around.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I hear ya. I've decided on the Cooper S/T Maxx if the price is right. If not I'll probably end up with the Trail Grapps.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

That's a pretty good lookin A/T, too bad they don't make it in 20" fitments. I'm pretty set on putting 20's on the burban.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I wish they made a 295 but 285 is the biggest they have.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Not sure if you found any or already bought them as I don't have time to read the whole thread but the best m/t I have ran by far Is the Firestone destinations. I have had about 4 sets on 3 different f250 and I have gotten around 50k out of them before they were to the point of needing replaced an out about 75k on them and they still had a little tread left. This was with regular rotations at 3 to 5k


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

are they fairly quiet?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

They are to me the only time mine got to what I would say was loud was when I quit rotating them and they started to cup. Federal m/t are cheap bug they also only last around 30k but they are louder

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------

Me best advice no matter which tire you get is to be sure to rotate often so the wear even and don't start cupping


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I Always do. I've rotated these that are on there every 6K.


----------



## jond09 (Nov 1, 2012)

I've had countless mud tires in the past 16 years. The toyo mt is by far the best one I've owned if you drive on the road most of the time( plus they look better than any at). I'm on my second set of 38x15.50/20 on 20x12 fuel wheels on my dodge 2500. With good rotating habits I'll get 60k plus. Cant say about the trail grapplers because they didn't have my size. But my buddies got the terras on his duramax and they ride good but he doesn't get the life out of his that I do. I do a lot of mixed driving, from a heavy trailer on pavement to some off road. Good in the rain and supper tough. And ride great. I doubt I'll ever have anything else on my daily driver truck.


----------



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

I just installed a Falken Rocky Mountain Ats.. 305/65/18 on My Silverado. They have a 50,000 mile warranty. Almost same tread as terra grappler which I had 2 sets and did not like. So far so good. Best part $810.00 Shipped to my door. Discount tire direct. Just my ..2 cents.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ They must be a really cheap tire.... b/c nothing I can find is under $1000 except the cheapest cooper a/t for $856. But it looks crappy. All the 285's for 17" rims that I've looked at would be well over $1000 shipped. Plus, Id still have to go pay to get them mounted and balanced.


----------



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

Like I said, just an opinion. 3 of my buddies have over 20k on them and love them. Shipping is free through dtd,, but just throwing it ou there


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know that but still what I'm saying is, based on their prices on their website, buying them there, cost me the same as buying them local INCLUDING mount, balance, and tax...

The ford place quoted me $1084 OTD mount balance tax on a set of 295 Nitto's.

Those same tires from DTD would be $1028 (they are $257ea, and shipping is NOT "free", its added into the price of the tire, which would be why they are SO much more a piece over local....)

I'm not saying you didnt find a good deal, but based on these numbers, I am not.

Here's another example: 285 Trail Graps OTD local (mount balance tax) are $1236.50 
From DTD shipped to my door: $1236.00...... Then Add another $200+ for getting them put on......

So however ya'll are getting these SMOKING deals you need to let me know bc I dont see it. Even if you paid $850 for tires you still probably spent $200 getting them put on, which means you didnt really save any money over what I've already been quoted local.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

I vote toyo m/t i got them used prob 90-95% tred put 45k miles on them and sold them with about 30% tred left to go bigger. They are a lil pricy but well worth it imo... However i just got a set of trail grapplers for my parents dodge 2500 only got bout 3k on them so can say much on tire wear yet but they do ride nice and aren't that loud on the rd

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

I just installed a set of 295-70-17 Nitto Trail yesterday (had them Siped for the winter).
Got them for $1175.00 to my door from Discount Tire, my friend at the dealer installed them for free.

Went from a half worn 285-70-17 BFG AT to these.

They are louder (not real bad, but you know its a MT), you can feel them under 10mph (little ruff ride) but smooth right out, and they are heavy, I can feel the weight when braking.

BUT

They look way better and are great in the snow and sleet we just got, they "dig" better on the packed snow than the BFG AT's (not they you have to worry about that)

If you don't need a MT, look at the new Toyo AT II, they are getting really good reviews over on the Cummins forum (The cummins is hard on tires).
Toyo A/T II's - Dodge Cummins Diesel Forum
OPEN COUNTRY A/T II Tires by TOYO - Buy OPEN COUNTRY A/T II Online | Tread Depot

FWIW, I was stuck between the Toyo MT's and Trails, I went with the trails due to a newer design than the Toyo's with the though that they made some improvements.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow 200 to mount and balance, y'all's shop are making a killing. Average cost here is between 10 and 20 a tire.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Same here 7 to mount and 10 to balance so I'm under 70 for mount and balance and that was a 37


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Some places around here charge anywhere between $20 & $40 per tire to mount and balance... 

Though, the last time I had tires swapped they were ATV tires, and only 1 place around here will do it and he charged me $20 a tire b/c he'd a big old douche bag..... B/c he know no one else will do it. So maybe my prices are off on mount & balance truck tires....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I hope that sucks on your prices tho...we got like 5 shops that do it all so they try to compete for business


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah it blows. He wont budge on prices of his ATV's/Buggies/Motorcycles either.

I walked out over $400 b/c they refused to deal. lol Thing is there's enough people around here w/ $$ who just walk in an pay sticker so they know they will make a sale. So they refuse to deal w/ people like me.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The big-name/chain stores are all overly expensive on mount/balance. - Find a smaller local shop & it will be under $20 per tire, several around here will do four for a case of beer or a box of Publix chicken if you don't care about a reciept, lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I cant find any Toyo's on discount tire direct. wheres everyone order them from?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Got mine from treaddepot.com


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dang.... 285 Toyo A/T's shipped for $763. That might be my new tire. The coopers are $1027 shipped. 

So yeah. Might just be going for the Toyo A/T's that's $843 total including mount & balance. 

I thnk the coopers look better but, that's like getting a whole tire for free over the cooper. A $264 difference.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

I had the 295/70r17 on my dually when i came down for the meet and greet a few years ago and loved them every way. I never had any probs with wet traction. I'm getting ready to put a set of trails on the tundra but i plan on going with the 285/75r17 which is about 0.5 inch taller and 3 lbs lighter than the 295/70. dont know if its enough weight difference or not but its worth a shot. ha

The best price i can get for a set here is 1264 otd so i wish i was getting some of ya'lls prices.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Look on that website tonka posted. That's where I found those for under $800 shipped. 285x70r17 Toyo A/T


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine shipped same day also...I have not one complaint


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome thanks for the link. That's the best price I've found. It's just the A/T but its much cheaper than the cooper & still rated for 65,000 mile warranty. Better than the cooper and Nitto Terra.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

No prob


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> Got mine from treaddepot.com


 
x2 on thanks for that site - even with freight they're almost $200 cheaper on an identical tire vs DTD(per set of 4 of course). 

With the mileage reviews I keep hearing on the Toyo M/T's I may splurge a little extra and get them instead of A/T's. Figure if I can get similar life out of them the added traction when playing around is well worth a couple hundred. 

33x12.5x20 E-load Toyo M/T's are $314 per


----------



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

MY07BRUTE said:


> I just installed a set of 295-70-17 Nitto Trail yesterday (had them Siped for the winter).
> Got them for $1175.00 to my door from Discount Tire, my friend at the dealer installed them for free.
> 
> Went from a half worn 285-70-17 BFG AT to these.
> ...


Um, the link to the TOYO ATII's on tread depot is right here in my post also a link to reviews....also check out the 285-75-17 ATII as they are the "EXTREME" version with deeper , more aggressive tread.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yeah that's the one I Was looking at the A/T II. SO sorry you didnt get the credit for the link as well... I only saw the dodge forum one.


----------



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ Yeah that's the one I Was looking at the A/T II. SO sorry you didnt get the credit for the link as well... I only saw the dodge forum one.


not looking for credit...just trying to help...


----------

